# 40" minimum depth ?? really



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Fla. plmg. code has minimum depth for the liquid in a grease separator at 40"......do they enforce that? Ive seen a lot that werent...especially when sewer invert depths dictate otherwise....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I read that wrong......th depth of liquid inside th tank has to be a min of 40" not the depth of the liquid from grade.....I guess no one wanted to humiliate me...thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> I read that wrong......th depth of liquid inside th tank has to be a min of 40" not the depth of the liquid from grade.....I guess no one wanted to humiliate me...thanks










I have never had the pleasure of setting a new grease trap {or grease interceptor} outside of a restaurant, but your post made me look up 1003.5.2 which is entitled *"Grease* *Interceptor Construction.*" ...'depth of liquid shall be 42".' Since it was under the subheading of 'constuction', I arrived at the same conclusion that you did.

It further states that a grease interceptor's construction shall conform to Rule 64E-6, FL Administrative Code. That of course, is the FL Dept. of Health's manual entitled 'Standards For Onsite Sewage Treatment And Disposal Systems'. See pg. 39 of 64E-6 for sizing of grease interceptors. Minimum is 750 gallons


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

New to me too, I always have called the septic companies for a tank....this time was the 1st time I had to check the formula and thats when I tripped over the 42" thing.....for a 99 seat burger place they want 2500 gallons.....they are going to form it and pour for $7k approx....sounded reasonable.....alot of new stuff here....public water and private water, both with fire hydrants...they stubbed in the wrong water......2 developers, 2 tenants, 4 prints, above ceiling plenums, hieroglyphic civil plans, and of course waiting for money........


----------

